# Pensacola, Perdido, Orange Beach Pass



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I heard a rumor that these passes would be closed because of the oil spill..?? Any body heard anything similar?

Yea just what we need is a few wells 10 miles off Pensacola beach! LOL


----------

